# How is your summer plan:)



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

feel free to talk


----------



## AquaFan81 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm building out a studio for the wife this summer. I'm also thinking of trying out an aquaponics tank, but just need to do some research on it.


----------



## a0n0p (Dec 2, 2005)

So glad to hear your summer plan 

Hope yours wife like the studio

This website have aquaponic source, hope it useful for you 
http://www.theaquaponicsource.com/


----------



## Gilbert Fox (Jun 25, 2016)

My "Plan" was to work only when necessary, stay where its air-conditioned, and drink lots of cold "sweet tea"

So far, its all working out as planned


----------

